# Lava lamp style bottle



## LavaLite (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone knew anything about this bottle, I collect lava lamps and picked up this bottle because it looks just like a lava lamp. None of the other collectors has ever seen a bottle like this but I assume its common. At first I thought Michelob beer but im not sure, its brown glass about 10-12 oz bottle, on the bottom it has a "I" inside a "O" (assuming Owens Illinois ) and has the # 13 and says "REG U.S. PAT OFF", thats about all the info I know I would like to know what it was made for originally. Thank You for the help.


----------



## bubbas dad (Mar 9, 2010)

it's a beer bottle from recent years. coors i believe.


----------



## epackage (Mar 9, 2010)

Looks alot like and older Michelob bottle....Jim


----------



## haelix (Mar 9, 2010)

do you have a pic of the bottom? I dont think its a beer bottle, look close at the rim, it aint a twist off like domestic beer is, and not shaped like the pry off kind either


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## milkglassbottles (Mar 9, 2010)

I am glad to see you have expanded your collection to include vintage late 20th century glass.


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 9, 2010)

Well, it's for sale now, but w/o original contents.. PM me w/b/o...


----------



## haelix (Mar 9, 2010)

nothing more sad than an empty beer bottle


----------



## Poison_Us (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes, but said empty beer bottle triggers events that replace it with filled beer bottle. []


----------



## LavaLite (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you all for the help, it was what I was thinking I just wanted to make sure. I love the pic of the bottle with the label....it looks full and cold[]. Now I know for sure what I have. Thank You


----------



## Kathi Groh (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi!  I have this bottle, although the bottom is a little different. I attached pictures. Maybe I can't see some of the this conversation, but what was it determined to be? thank you!!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 10, 2017)

This is a single use beer bottle from the 70's or thereabouts, I believe.


----------



## DavidW (Aug 10, 2017)

It's a MICHELOB brand beer bottle. The style was made for several years, not sure exactly what stretch of time but sometime in the late 1960s or early 1970s maybe into the early 1980s? Made by many glass companies, usually bears a glassmaker mark on the bottom. I can't see with the reflection on your pic, but is that an "N in a square" on the left side?? If so, that would mean Obear-Nestor Glass Company of E. St. Louis, IL. They closed in the 1980s. 
Pic with labels intact: 
https://www.ebth.com/items/4260793-collection-of-vintage-michelob-beer-teardrop-bottles


----------



## DavidW (Aug 10, 2017)

Oh, just saw this......................This article indicates that shape bottle was made from 1961 to 2002, and then after 5 years was being re-introduced in 2007......I didn't know it was in use that long.  So, is the shape still being sold, now that it's five years later in 2017?    
http://www.nbcnews.com/id/17052270/...-returns-original-recipe-bottle/#.WYyYuCZK02w


----------



## Kathi Groh (Aug 11, 2017)

Thank you, David W!!


----------

